# Laying Track Question



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok my wife and I are building our first layout. It's a small "practice" layout in order to allow us to test and learn before we move to our bigger 4x8. I've watched quite a few YouTube videos on track laying; and we want to reuse as much as we can from our practice. I know quite a few modelers glue their track down, but I've also heard some use caulk. To my way of thinking glue would be a more permanent adhesive than caulk, meaning once track is ripped up it would be harder to clean and reuse. Has anyone used caulk and if so, what type? Also how hard was it to clean off if you decided to change the track configuration? TIA.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I use DAP Alex Plus siliconized latex caulk. It goes down white but dies clear. It will hold the track securely, but the track is easily removed by sliding a putty knife under it.
Just do not get it under the moving parts of a turnout!


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> I use DAP Alex Plus siliconized latex caulk. It goes down white but dies clear. It will hold the track securely, but the track is easily removed by sliding a puPtty knife under it.
> Just do not get it under the moving parts of a turnout!


Thank you flyboy, is the DAP the first thing you tried? Or was it found through trial and error? I'm just trying to eliminate as much of our error as possible.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It was recommended by others.


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> It was recommended by others.


Good enough for me thanks again.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't understand why you would not simply nail it down using track nails.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Track nails are OK, but one has to be careful that you don't drive them to far and distort the track. I use the DAP technique also, just seems easier.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Caulk for track*



Tankmech4 said:


> Ok my wife and I are building our first layout. It's a small "practice" layout in order to allow us to test and learn before we move to our bigger 4x8. I've watched quite a few YouTube videos on track laying; and we want to reuse as much as we can from our practice. I know quite a few modelers glue their track down, but I've also heard some use caulk. To my way of thinking glue would be a more permanent adhesive than caulk, meaning once track is ripped up it would be harder to clean and reuse. Has anyone used caulk and if so, what type? Also how hard was it to clean off if you decided to change the track configuration? TIA.


 Tankmech4;

Any latex caulk will work. Dap is a good quality brand. You don't have to run a continuous trail of caulk under every bit of the track. A small dab every few inches is fine. I would put some under each end of the track sections, this will help hold the joints in place. The less you put on the less you have to remove later. 
To remove the track, spray some WD-40 on the blade of a putty knife and slide it under the track. The WD-40 is also good for removing caulk from the bottom of the track sections. Clean off the WD-40 with common rubbing alcohol. Then your track will be good as new, and ready to be re-used on your next layout.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep, DAP spread really thin. That what I use for laying down ties (CV ties). I then use Pilobond (sp) to glue the rail to the ties after the ties have dried a day or two. You might check out CV ties (http://www.cvmw.com/) and using ME rail. It will make your test layout even more fun. I had to try out this way of laying track and that led me to making my own turnouts - something I thought beyond my skill set, but turned out to relatively easy and a great feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nikola said:


> I don't understand why you would not simply nail it down using track nails.


 I'm a nailer, not a gluer. Whatever works for another is fine with me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikola said:


> I don't understand why you would not simply nail it down using track nails.


The top layer of my layout is extruded foam insulating panels, with foam roadbed over it. Doesn't hold nails well at all.

I use DAP adhesive caulk as well, although I use gray colored stuff. If you think it isn't permanent, you have never tried to recaulk a tub or shower and remove all the old caulk....


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Tankmech4 said:


> Thank you flyboy, is the DAP the first thing you tried? Or was it found through trial and error? I'm just trying to eliminate as much of our error as possible.


Alex Plus also is OK to use with rigid foam.
It will not eat away at the foam the way some adhesives will.

So it's a good all-around adhesive to have as the need arises.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As you notice some favor diluted white glue
others caulk. Unless you will top your benchwork
with homasote I don't think I would want to nail
the track down.

Keep in mind the track is going to stay where you
put it. So, don't over do it. Use just a dab of whatever
here and there. 

The tricky part is on curves if you use flex track. You
can temporarily hold it in place while the glue sets by using
office tacks.

When you decide you want to change your layout,
just use a wide flat blade putty knife. Slide it under
the ties and they will come up easily.

Don


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

I used Elines (SP?) tacky glue 
So far holding up well


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Aleene's Tacky Glue. Never tried it, but something tells me it should work well based on my limited experience. Even so, I'm a Dapper. DAP Alex Plus with Silicone. It comes in several drying colours, but I have only used the clear and white. Hands down, the clear stuff is the better product IMO...I found the stuff that dries white was not nearly as good an adhesive. No idea why, but that's what I learned when I used both widely on my last layout.

My method is to figure out how I want the track to lie, and then to use track nails to keep it in place...BUT ONLY while my thin sheen of DAP is drying under the ties. I lay my thin skin of DAP, place the rails in position over it, drive several track nails, and place filled soda cans on their sides on the length of track to help press it flat and to keep it in place along with the track nails. Later, because I do a lot of imagery, I remove the track nails so that their heads don't show driven down to the ties.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

White glue, some say, dries hard and transmits more unwanted noise. White glue does release with the application of water and a little prying/cutting with a knife blade.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tony35 said:


> I used Elines (SP?) tacky glue
> So far holding up well


Do you mean Aleene's? I use that stuff a lot, but not for holding down track.


----------

